# Aria and I did it!!!



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! What nice wins!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Of course Aria is more special than a special.....She'a a PF Girl! LOL!!!! Congratulation on the great wins!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice wins, you are off to a great start on your grand championship!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Don’t slow your roll, Team Aria! Fantastic results! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations. Aria sure is a beauty, and of course a very special girl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You two have rocked it every step of the way! How are the baby girls coming along?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> You two have rocked it every step of the way! How are the baby girls coming along?


The girls have been doing well. Audrey has been sitting out a couple months for coat growth but her last 2 shows she went reserve, on was a reserve to a 4 point major  her and I also got a BOB/BBE (the pic with the green ribbon is Audrey) and the pic where we are at an outside show is also Audrey, the rest are felicia. 

Now Felicia is going to sit out and regrow hair. Both of them ended up with quite a lot of damage between coat change (which they are going through together :weary school, and all the terrible rain we have been having! I cut down the damaged hair on Audrey a couple months ago and just did it to Felicia this past month,,
Here are some updates Pics of them from their last shows


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my they are such grown up young ladies now! They are both beautiful and I am sure you will finish them with ease once the coat change issues are behind you. Thank you so much for updating with those great pics.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, it is so much fun!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

You and Aria and the girls are absolutely amazing! I don't know how you do it, but I wish I could be just like you someday!


----------

